

Show HN: BeerSwift – Faster, easier Untappd beer check-ins - dotnetkow
http://www.getbeerswift.com/

======
dotnetkow
Creator here. I love trying large varieties of beers at tastings, festivals,
and breweries. The current Untappd app doesn't make check-ins easy for these
events - hence my app idea. If interested, please sign up for emails - I hope
to launch in Q1 2015. Add me on Untappd too
([https://untappd.com/user/dotnetkow](https://untappd.com/user/dotnetkow)) if
you'd like. Thanks!

